# Are these full blooded GSDs?



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

this ad claims they are. What are your thoughts?

German Shepherd Puppies - Ready in time for Christmas  | Iberia | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 31037494


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

They are cute, but look like a mix to me.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't trust a breeder that advertises litters on eBay. That said, they could be purebred, it's hard to tell at that age.


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

that's what I was thinking. I did get one and he is a very sweet little boy. Very happy puppy. I'll post a pic in a few weeks and we'll go from there.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, the article says they'll be "ready in time for Christmas", but if they were born on 11/15, they'd be just 6 weeks old tomorrow.  

Not registered, selling several weeks too young, charging only $75, advertising on eBay - take your pick of red flags to avoid this "breeder". Isn't Missouri supposed to be one of the worst puppy mill states? They are one of the 20 states that have laws about selling underage puppies, which in Missouri is less than 8 weeks, so this person is breaking state law if they're trying to dump these puppies now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MO/KS have terrible puppy mills. Brokers buy the puppies and resell them all over the U.S. They are shipped, stacked on top of each other, with kittens and puppies. Stressed. By the time they get to the end they are sick and some are dead.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They look like they could be mixed with Rottweiler to me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> They look like they could be mixed with Rottweiler to me.


Yep.


----------



## Renmure (Jun 5, 2012)

As you have said you got a pup, I hope you enjoy him and have many happy years ahead.

In response to your question though, I suspect he is not pure GSD. He looks like a big mix of rottie or Doberman to me, especially with his colouring, but I'm sure you will get a better idea as he developes.


Wendy


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

yea Missouri does have several puppy mill laws. I wasn't aware there was an age restriction as far as selling puppies though. I know he didn't come from a mill. He was on a farm with his siblings and mother. I am going to let them know that they're selling those puppies young. I'm kind of upset that he's not full blooded. I'll also let them know of that. But still, he is a very sweet pup and we will love him no matter what. Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I highly doubt they are purebred, look like rottweiler mix puppies to me. Did you see the dad when you picked him up?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

andyslastbeer said:


> yea Missouri does have several puppy mill laws. I wasn't aware there was an age restriction as far as selling puppies though. I know he didn't come from a mill. He was on a farm with his siblings and mother. I am going to let them know that they're selling those puppies young. I'm kind of upset that he's not full blooded. I'll also let them know of that. But still, he is a very sweet pup and we will love him no matter what. Thanks for all the input everyone.


Andys last beer, what the heck do you want for $75? If you want a "full blooded" GSD, buy a dog that is registered through a reputable registry. In the US that would be the AKC. 

Otherwise, what the heck is the difference? You can't show a dog with no papers? You shouldn't breed a dog if you don't know what the pedigree is? You can do everything else with a mixed breed. Why does it matter if your dog is a mix? 

If you wanted a pure-bred dog, a dog with the look, dimensions, and temperament of a GSD, you should have bought a dog from a reputable breeder or gotten an adult dog from a rescue that would definitely look the part as it is already an adult and has the appearance you want. 

People with a litter of pups they need to find homes for _should _sell them for a nominal fee -- $75 to people who will give them a decent home. They should advertise _wherever _people who are likely to want to pay next to nothing for a dog are likely to look. The puppies need homes. There is no point in having 6 week old puppies subjected to a shelter environment in order to find homes. 

But for heaven's sake folks, don't expect a purebred puppy for $75. What it it that parents _used _to teach their children? "If it is too good to be true, then it probably isn't."

And, Andys last beer, don't be disappointed in the puppy. He doesn't care what his background is, and it isn't his fault. If you want a shepherd, find this one a good home, and go and get one. Just don't act all disappointed in this little fellow.


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

I didn't see dad. They he is their friends dog and that he is full GSD. Mom definitely is. No question there

selzer, as I stated earlier, we will love this puppy no matter what. I am just trying to verify the claims of the seller so that I can let them know that they do not have full blooded GSD pups if that is the case. 

I had a feeling it was to good to be true but when I saw mom I felt a little relieved. Either way, I believe he is going to be a great dog.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

andyslastbeer said:


> yea Missouri does have several puppy mill laws. I wasn't aware there was an age restriction as far as selling puppies though. I know he didn't come from a mill. He was on a farm with his siblings and mother. I am going to let them know that they're selling those puppies young. I'm kind of upset that he's not full blooded. I'll also let them know of that. But still, he is a very sweet pup and we will love him no matter what. Thanks for all the input everyone.



Andyslastbeer,

Much of what selzer states makes sense to me.

You now have a great puppy and the journey begins....enjoy him as you suggest.

SuperG


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

andyslastbeer said:


> selzer, as I stated earlier, we will love this puppy no matter what. I am just trying to verify the claims of the seller so that I can let them know that they do not have full blooded GSD pups if that is the case.
> 
> .


I don't mean this to sound harsh, but do you think they care if they are full blooded or not? And I only say that from experience. We had some "friends" (term used lightly, and former friends after this experience) that sold "purebred" GSD pups on Kiji and they knew **** well that the mom was not a full GSD (but she looked a lot like one to the average person). They sold them along with several other false claims about the parents (mom specifically that I remember) and we called them on it (for several reasons). It did not go over well, to put it mildly.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

andyslastbeer said:


> I didn't see dad. They he is their friends dog and that he is full GSD. Mom definitely is. No question there
> 
> selzer, as I stated earlier, we will love this puppy no matter what. I am just trying to verify the claims of the seller so that I can let them know that they do not have full blooded GSD pups if that is the case.
> 
> I had a feeling it was to good to be true but when I saw mom I felt a little relieved. Either way, I believe he is going to be a great dog.


Well, as there are no papers, none of us at this point can tell you if they are a mix or not. Sure, most of us have seen purebred puppies, and these kind of look like some mixture -- probably rott with the yellow dots over their eyes. But we wouldn't be able to win you your money back in small claims court. The only way to ensure that the puppy is indeed a pure-bred GSD, or not a pure-bred GSD, is by buying a pup who is registered, and even then mistakes and fraud have occurred, though it is kind of stupid to do, since the AKC can require DNA testing, and then they can suspend people. 

The pups look like they have rott in them. But I have seen a beautiful black and cream GSD whose markings were similar. I have no clue what she would have looked like as a puppy. The black and tan puppies that I have whelped do not look like those puppies, that is the best I can do.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I thought it was illegal to sell pups on eBay? Has that changed?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mspiker03 said:


> I don't mean this to sound harsh, but do you think they care if they are full blooded or not? And I only say that from experience. We had some "friends" (term used lightly, and former friends after this experience) that sold "purebred" GSD pups on Kiji and they knew **** well that the mom was not a full GSD (but she looked a lot like one to the average person). They sold them along with several other false claims about the parents (mom specifically that I remember) and we called them on it (for several reasons). It did not go over well, to put it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too true, if half of the undocumented litters I have known about were actually sired by a police dog (as their owners claim), then police dogs have to spend more time breeding than going after bad guys. 

In two or three weeks, you will be head over your heels in love with this puppy, that you are not going to care -- at least that is what the breeder is hoping for. At least you didn't spend an arm and a leg for the puppy. 6 puppies at $75/each is not going to make anyone feel that their breeding endeavor is going to make them enough money to go and do it again. It was probably an accident, Sir Lancealot got over the fence and bred her when she was in their yard. They may think the pups are pure because they have a male that's shooting blanks, and the rangey, mangey rottweiler mix down the road is the actual father.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Galathiel said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell pups on eBay? Has that changed?


there is ebay -- where you bid on stuff, auction, and there are e-bay classifieds. I think it is ok on the classifieds to sell puppies.


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

I completely understand were everyone is coming from and I appreciate every ones input. I doubt the breeder will care if I do tell them but it will at least make me feel better. We are already head over heels for the little guy anyway!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I am sure the "breeders" already know they probably aren't purebred. I knew someone who bred their german shepherds. The mother looked purebred so the pups were sold as purebreds. I guess they figured close enough since the puppies did look like shepherds. 




andyslastbeer said:


> I completely understand were everyone is coming from and I appreciate every ones input. I doubt the breeder will care if I do tell them but it will at least make me feel better. We are already head over heels for the little guy anyway!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

andyslastbeer said:


> I completely understand were everyone is coming from and I appreciate every ones input. I doubt the breeder will care if I do tell them but it will at least make me feel better. We are already head over heels for the little guy anyway!


Ok, lets think about that. 

Right now you have the owners of the litter who think they got you to buy their pup because you believed it was a purebred GSD. That's not a happy place to be, thinking that they think they got the best of you. 

If you tell them that the pups aren't purebred. They are going to respond in some way to you. Maybe rude, maybe apologetic, maybe ask if you want to give the pup back. But when you get off the phone, they are going to laugh that you know that they got the better of you, and there isn't a thing you can do about it. That's a lot worse in my opinion, knowing that they know they got the best of you. 

If you just leave it where it is, then you know that the puppy probably isn't purebred, but he IS worth $75, so even though they were idiots and tried to pass him off as something he isn't, you know that, and they really didn't get the best of you. They do not need to know that though. 

If they charged you $750 my answer would be a whole lot different.

Just totally let it go. The puppy is cute. He's welcome here, and so are you. Everything about nutrition, and training, and behavior, and leadership applies to your little guy. Enjoy the puppy, and send in pictures. It will be interesting to see how he matures.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

andyslastbeer said:


> . I know he didn't come from a mill. He was on a farm with his siblings and mother..


that is the exact description of many of the nation's puppy mills.


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

touché selzer. Well said.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

andyslastbeer said:


> I completely understand were everyone is coming from and I appreciate every ones input. I doubt the breeder will care if I do tell them but it will at least make me feel better. We are already head over heels for the little guy anyway!


he looks to have rott in him, congrats, I know hes going to have a good home with you, post some pics


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Pure Bred GS for $75.00? I have my doubts!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

andyslastbeer said:


> I completely understand were everyone is coming from and I appreciate every ones input. I doubt the breeder will care if I do tell them but it will at least make me feel better. *We are already head over heels for the little guy anyway*!


 That's what matters at this point! Love him and take care of him so he's all the dog you want and need.

Love to see pictures as he grows up an how he turns out!


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Here are some photos of Ozzie, our puppy, and his mother when he was born!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's all GSD. They're cute as bugs. Just love the little guy. Train him. Do all kinds of stuff with him. In 4 or 5 years when he is perfect, and you are ready for another puppy, there will be plenty of them to choose from, and in that time, you may have some very good specifics on what you are looking for, and maybe even some breeders that you would like to buy from. 

Have fun with that pup.


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

Good for you, giving a dog a good home. It's a shame you can't ask a simple question without getting an attitude or balsted from some peolpe. Bottom line is, no matter where you got him, how he was made, where he was sold, or how much you paid, he needed a home. 

As for your question, He looks pure to me. Enjoy your pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bman0221 said:


> Good for you, giving a dog a good home. It's a shame you can't ask a simple question without getting an attitude or blasted from some peolpe. Bottom line is, no matter where you got him, how he was made, where he was sold, or how much you paid, he needed a home.
> 
> *As for your question, He looks pure to me. Enjoy your pup.*


 Wish people would be a bit nicer here. We don't have to agree with the breeding but to support the new puppy owner would be great.

Particularly because if we can be cordial and keep members from leaving cause we upset them they will stay, and learn, and then know more the next time they go searching for a puppy.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wish people would be a bit nicer here. We don't have to agree with the breeding but to support the new puppy owner would be great.
> 
> Particularly because if we can be cordial and keep members from leaving cause we upset them they will stay, and learn, and then know more the next time they go searching for a puppy.


I know how you feel. Every 10 seconds someone gets bashed. It sucks... just ignore them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

andyslastbeer said:


> this ad claims they are. What are your thoughts?
> 
> German Shepherd Puppies - Ready in time for Christmas  | Iberia | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 31037494


I don't think they are mixed. Its is not 100% impossible to get a purebred dog for $75. May not be the healthiest. But doesn't mean it's not pure. That being said congrats on your pup! Pure or not.. thanks for giving the pup a home and.ignore those who are pooing on it. There's nothing that can be done just love your puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wish people would be a bit nicer here. We don't have to agree with the breeding but to support the new puppy owner would be great.
> 
> Particularly because if we can be cordial and keep members from leaving cause we upset them they will stay, and learn, and then know more the next time they go searching for a puppy.


I second this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

wow. Thanks for all the words of encouragement. This topic just did a 180. We had so much fun with Ozzie last night. He's a real treasure. We are going to the vet tomorrow for his wellness check up. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think people are bashing or being unkind, but perhaps are not mincing words. I think people who are very passionate about this breed, and just animal lovers in general, start to get frustrated seeing thread after thread like this where people don't do their homework and keep supporting these so called 'breeders'. I'm sure the OP can see that it comes from a good place, at least I hope so.  

But that said, he's as cute as a button. I agree with everyone - enjoy him, train him, get out socializing and maybe look into some dog sports you might want to try with him. It is what it is, so make the most of it! 

As far as the breeder goes, maybe the thing to do is report them for selling the pups under 8 weeks of age if there's a law against it? Maybe do a screen capture of the ad in case they change it?

Anyway, have fun with the little guy and keep us posted with pics! He's adorable and you sound like a caring owner, he's a lucky pup to end up in a good home, however his life started out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

blackshep said:


> I don't think people are bashing or being unkind, but perhaps are not mincing words. I think people who are very passionate about this breed, and just animal lovers in general, start to get frustrated seeing thread after thread like this where people don't do their homework and keep supporting these so called 'breeders'. I'm sure the OP can see that it comes from a good place, at least I hope so.
> 
> But that said, he's as cute as a button. I agree with everyone - enjoy him, train him, get out socializing and maybe look into some dog sports you might want to try with him. It is what it is, so make the most of it!
> 
> ...


It _is _against the law in some places. In other places it is not. It just depends where you are located. Personally, even though it _is _against the law in Ohio, unless the puppies and adults looked uncared for, filthy, or otherwise neglected, I wouldn't feel it my business to turn someone in for not following this law. It is not criminal. These people are not trying to make a fortune from their dogs. They could have dumped the bitch and the litter on the side of the road and no one would have been the wiser. 

They could have let their bitch get knocked up three times in two years, from where she was tethered to her igloo dog house, whelp puppies outside in the dog house, in January at -10 degrees F, never take them in, let them grow up and get smooshed in the road, two of them in one morning. Like my neighbor. Not against the law, well not against any law the authorities around here are willing to enforce. 

Sorry, people shouldn't sell puppies 2 weeks early. They shouldn't breed mixed breed dogs. They shouldn't breed dogs of questionable heritage. They shouldn't drive 5-10 miles over the speed limit. They shouldn't fail to wear their seat belt. It just isn't my job to turn everyone else in every time they blow a blinker.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are times when people ought to call Animal Control. When critters are being mistreated, and are showing signs of neglect or abuse. 

When my neighbors had those puppies out there, the igloo blew off of them down the ravine in February. They were not home. I climbed down the ravine after the igloo and nearly fell into the rushing river down there. I had to yell for a couple of hours, hanging onto a tree for my Amish neighbor who was working in his timber. He finally heard my dogs and came to investigate. He got the igloo over the puppies and a rope for me to climb out with. 

When they were big enough, I took one of those pups and got it all of its shots, and paid for its neuter and let it recover and then turned it over to the shelter to find it a home. I couldn't aford to do that for the whole litter, and I didn't know the other three would have been killed in the road. But I got one out of there. The people at the shelter thought I was a scumball, but I did not need another dog, I just wanted to give the little guy a chance, and thought it would help them if they did not have to pay for the shots and neuter. They were surprised and said they know of a guy that would want him, when I said he was neutered. 

There are a lot worse things out there that people can do than selling an unregistratable litter for 75 dollars a piece a few weeks early through an ad on e-bay.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess I feel like they made the law for a reason, and that taking the pups away from mom too early IS not caring for them properly. JMHO (sorry, I thought I read that someone posted it was illegal in the OP's area and if they felt like they wanted to do something about it, that was my suggestion. Whether they do or not, is up to them)

Regardless, I think the pup has found itself a nice home, and that is most important


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

well it definitely didn't seem that the puppies were being mistreated. They did try to make it clear that they weren't breeders but who knows, they could just be saying that. I do feel bad for taking him to early. I know everyday with their mother and siblings is very important. So far he hasn't seemed to miss a beat though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are, and they aren't breeders. They are, as they own a female that had a litter of puppies. They are the breeders of those puppies. But they aren't doing this as a business to make money to support the dogs and the people. 

They were less than responsible with containing their bitch when she was in heat, and they were more responsible than many when presented with a litter out of her. But they offered the pups for sale too young. Not the end of the world. Not evil like Cruella. Someone you wouldn't recommend as breeder of the year. 

But not someone I would call the authorities on. Not if I bought one of the puppies. That law is buried in the Ohio Revised Code, here in this state. It is not on the propaganda they give you when you buy your dog license. If you read it, you can interpret it a few ways. In Ohio the way the law is written it seems like it is only against the law to sell the puppy at less than 8 weeks through an intermediary like a pet store. But then it is illegal to advertise the litter prior to 8 weeks. I have to read through it again, because with the legal-es it gets a bit confusing. Why can't they write rules and laws in simple English? 

In any case, law enforcement have better things to do than to chase down people who have had an oops litter and are a little aggressive in finding the puppies homes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok here it is for Ohio:
* 955.50 Sale and transportation of dogs.*


(A) No person shall sell, offer to sell, or expose for sale, for the purpose of resale or receive for delivery within this state, or ship from any point within this state to any point outside this state, for sale to the general public at retail, any dog under the age of eight weeks. 



I mean you can read that as, 

No person shall sell any dog under the age of eight weeks. 
No person shall offer to sell any dog under the age of eight weeks.
No person shall expose for sale any dog under the age of eight weeks.


But what do you do with the, "for the purpose of resale..."?





or you could read that as, 
No person shall sell, advertise, or display for sale, for the purpose of resale ...

Anyway, it's buried in the code here, and most people do not know about it, though if they are having a litter of puppies, they _should _make it their business to know. I suppose it just doesn't occur to them. They are obviously not people who spend hours each day typing on internet dog forums. Else, they probably would know.


----------



## Pick1Nick (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes these puppies definitely have shepherd in them but they don't look purebred by the nose and headsize 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Here is Ozzie at 7 weeks. He is a very smart boy and is making a lot of progress.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

andyslastbeer said:


> Here is Ozzie at 7 weeks. He is a very smart boy and is making a lot of progress.
> View attachment 158010
> View attachment 158018
> 
> ...


Very cute. Now that I see your puppy I see rottie in him. So cute. I love his little nose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Adorable pup! I had a gsd x rottie foster who looked just like that. He grew up to be a wonderful dog!


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see more pictures <3

He looks very rotty, as I see a lot of people said. 

He seems to pass as a Rot, but it is obvious his mom is all GSD <3

Can't wait to see how he develops. His looks could possibly change as he grows.


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

So I sent a text to the person who is selling the puppies. This is what was said:

Me - Those pups are not full blooded. They're mixed with rotwieller. I'm ok with that because we've already come to love the one we got. But someone else may not be. I would change your ad to reflect that they aren't full blooded. Compare pics of them to actual full blooded german shepherd pups. 

Them - The mother is a German Shepherd and the father is a German Shepherd. There is no Rottweiler in them whatsoever.

Me - Google a picture of a rottweiler and German Shepherd mix

Them - So you just googled random pictures of dogs until you found one that looked similar? Honestly, it doesn't matter if you think they are that but I don't want you telling other people and making me look bad. They're full blooded whether you believe it or not.

Me - No I Googled german shepherd rotwieller mix puppies and they all look exactly like your puppies. And I've gotten tons of feedback on germanshepherds.com 
But like I said, I dont mind. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

andyslastbeer said:


> So I sent a text to the person who is selling the puppies. This is what was said:
> 
> Me - Those pups are not full blooded. They're mixed with rotwieller. I'm ok with that because we've already come to love the one we got. But someone else may not be. I would change your ad to reflect that they aren't full blooded. Compare pics of them to actual full blooded german shepherd pups.
> 
> ...


What a naive person. As long as you love your puppy that's all that matters. He is sweet looking and it will eventually catch up to them: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

"I dont want you telling other people and making me look bad". I read that as they are a breeder and this is not their first time. And for the future, they would look bad?


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

OP, congratulations on your puppy, I hope you have many many years ahead with him. I'm posting a picture of my GSD, Archer, and his best friend Finn, a GSD/Rottie or possible RRB/Rottie cross, and I think you might be able to see a few similarities? Either way, pups change hugely. you may very well have a GSD on you hands  -


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

German shepherd or not. He's cute.  I'm sure he's at a loving home. Good luck with your new puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

PB or not he is such a sweet looking pup! Ours is 9.5 weeks old today and we aren't sure if he is PB or not but we sure do love him! His mom was a stray (obvious GSD) and was picked up after spending a few weeks running with a male GSD that ran away from his home. We got him from the shelter for 35.00. The pic is our Strider at 7 weeks to compare to Ozzie. BTW love the name 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Aww he's a cute boy. Hey do have some of the same markings. I.e. the stripe on the chest and the brown horse shoe at the neck and head. Either way we are completely satisfied with him. He is a great boy and our 20 month old daughter is just crazy about him. Ill keep everyone posted as he ages. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> What a naive person. As long as you love your puppy that's all that matters. He is sweet looking and it will eventually catch up to them: )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not naive, they got their money and that's all that matters
they don't care if they are part flying monkey, they had 
a good Christmas thanks to the puppy buyers. even at 75 per
they prolly had 10 puppies so that's a nice tax free 750


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> Not naive, they got their money and that's all that matters
> they don't care if they are part flying monkey, they had
> a good Christmas thanks to the puppy buyers. even at 75 per
> they prolly had 10 puppies so that's a nice tax free 750


Excuse me they are STUPID. Not Naive. Either way not the point of my post. She loves her puppy and that's all that matters at this point. Yeah they are.scamming people into.thinking they are pure... but for $75 its not really a money scam seeing as you pay that or more at a shelter for a puppy. I could understand more if they were a lot more. Yes the person got away with it sadly but it doesn't mean the puppy wasn't worth $75.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

a shelter speuters, vax and chips the puppies as a rule 
they aren't making money on the puppies like a byb does


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

They don't want you warning other people because they fear others will not pay for their mutts.

Even if they are mixed, 75 isn't too bad. But I'm only willing to pay 50 for a mix as that was what I paid for my border collie mix, and that was what my fiance paid for his corgi mix.

They already look back, they just don't want to admit it. They need to change their add. His head structure is obviously not full gsd..but again, as several have said they change as they grow! Now grow some more puppy! I want to see more pics <3


----------



## floyd_kassandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> They look like they could be mixed with Rottweiler to me.


I agree


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Ozzie sleeping. From certain angles he looks very GSD...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

andyslastbeer said:


> Ozzie sleeping. From certain angles he looks very GSD...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes but not in all other angles. He may grow up to be high content?? But doubtable that he's pb.. It doesn't matter though he's a cutie!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Ozzie is 8 weeks today. And, hes biting and chewing on everything! Hes has super sharp teeth. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Another update on Ozzie.

First pic is at 9 weeks 

2nd and 3rd are pics of him today at 10 weeks.

He has his second vet visit in the morning.

I can't believe how fast hes growing!

His ears have started moving around too, as seen in the 2nd pic. Lol


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ozzie is an adorable baby. Yeah his mom got jiggy with a rottweiler. It's a fairly common mix and they grow up to be gorgeous, great big fun dogs. Shepherd brains and rottie tude. 

If you care about the ears being up, find a vet who's confident s/he can tape them. If they're not up atleast some of the time by 4 months, they won't go up without help.


----------

